# Coming from another forum, I present the art of Ninja Text!!



## Nivmizzet (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry if this is not allowed.

This is done sometimes on this other forum I go to and it's called Ninja Text. It's when you color your text white and is invisible until you highlight it. So if you press Ctrl A, then you can see what I wrote in ninja text right now.

Has this been done before? Or is this new to this forum?

Just thought it might be fun in some cases, and if this isn't allowed or is stupid, then please do tell me. I do not wish to be a bad member in the forums.

Discuss.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

That trick is as old as my grandmother.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

On talkclassical, I first remember it being used by Aramis because he wanted to give the impression that he an ability to submit a blank post.

Herlocksholmes, aka Dodecaplex and who knows what else, used this trick to say what he truly meant, or to give people the false impression that that is what he meant, or just to say something sexually explicit or bizarre.

Many of us use that trick because it can be funny.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

_That's not an art_. It is simply a reverse color scheme computer trick - like electronic heat on a message written with lemon juice.

Whatever you've got to say, being coy about it using the white on white hit a button to convert is less than clever, and -- well, why bother?

I'm not bothering to click on anything I have to convert, just to see what is said - there is no extra dimension of ______ added to the content just because it arrives in an invisible format. Using it seems just childish to me.

Dude / Dudette: this is a forum -- you are expected to be as straightforward as possible, including your text legible without having to take an extra step to 'see what it is.'


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

hah. I dont need to ctrl+a. I can zoooooom with the smart phone.


----------



## Nivmizzet (Nov 27, 2012)

PetrB said:


> _That's not an art_. It is simply a reverse color scheme computer trick - like electronic heat on a message written with lemon juice.
> 
> Whatever you've got to say, being coy about it using the white on white hit a button to convert is less than clever, and -- well, why bother?
> 
> ...


1: Of course it's just a trick. What else -_-
2: it has many uses such as if you were trying to be sarcastic, then you may say something in ninjatext that says that it was sarcasm without outright saying it, which is only one of the probably about 10 or 20 other uses for it
3: First, you really don't have to, 2nd, you were the one that decided it was "childish". And even if there was a solid law or term that determined whether something was "childish" or not, you know that there is always a childish part of you. (such as kicking the door open when no one is around, and other stuff you wouldn't do when people are around)
4a: of course it's a forum. 
4b: Is that your interpretation of a forum? I find that to be weird. If you have a definite and official meaning of a forum, I would very much like to see what make something straightforward and what makes that a requirement. 
4c: You don't seem to be understanding the point of ninjatext.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Of course white text is juvenile and pointless and there is no reason you should bother to look for it. Just a stupid trick.
And this kind of thinking helps the white text to thrive.


----------



## Nivmizzet (Nov 27, 2012)

clavichorder said:


> Of course white text is juvenile and pointless and there is no reason you should bother to look for it. Just a stupid trick.
> And this kind of thinking helps the white text to thrive.










Er... True, not true, true, and true.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Bob Dylan, from _*Like a Rolling Stone:*_ "You're invisible now, you got no secrets to conceal...How does it feel?"


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Holy Mackerel even the elderly moderators know about this one.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

This is just _soooooo_ original
Dodie - a (deceased) legendary member of this forum - used white text all the time. It is one of the things he was most known for. That, and his love for Ludwig Wittgenstein.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> This is just _soooooo_ original
> Dodie - a (deceased) legendary member of this forum - used white text all the time. It is one of the things he was most known for. That, and his love for Ludwig Wittgenstein.


Deceased!?! No! He has been banished, that's all. Don't mess around like that.

But he was indeed legendary.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Umm... "Ninja text"? *sigh*


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

My favorite use of it is to work around the ten-character limit.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I prefer the alternative of looking slightly crazy like the following

"I agree lwejtreoiwagsodjgsoagja"


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> I prefer the alternative of looking slightly crazy like the following
> 
> "I agree lwejtreoiwagsodjgsoagja"


Whenever someone uses nonsense, I just feel like they are thumbing their nose at me.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

clavichorder said:


> Whenever someone uses nonsense, I just feel like they are thumbing their nose at me.


Naw, just means they've further regressed from juvenile to infantile, past the talking phase and back to the gurgle and chortle stage. When you hear that, it means a diaper change will be ready soon enough, and it is then well time to clear outta that room.


----------

